# What are my chuck options?



## AlmostHandy (Aug 2, 2010)

I've included a couple of pictures of the end of my spindle, and the spur that threads into it. 

The faceplate is 5⅞" diameter. 

The drive spur that came with it is missing a tooth, and I'd really like to replace it, unfortunately, I'm not finding any compatible options. The spur appears to have about a ½"16TPI thread. Are there any adapters or attachments that would allow me to use a decent chuck with this lathe?

Let me know if you need any more info about what I have. 


I've also been considering something similar to this.
Chuck Construction

I thought I could cut some 2x2 angle iron into a few pieces, and tap one end for some set screws like that guy did in the picture, and anchor them to the faceplate. I would leave the spur in so I could accurately center blanks. 

Does that sound feasible?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Chucking options will depend on what your spindle threads are. If 3/4" X 16 tpi you can still find chucks for those. Most common are 1" X 8 tpi or 1 1/4" X 8 tpi and go up from there. Your spindle threads will determine what chuck you will be able to use.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

what is the daimeter of your headstock spindle & what is the pitch of the threads? That determines what chuck arrangement you need. It can be anything..1x12, 1x8, 3/4 x 16..there's many many more too...find that out & you are in business..good luck


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

I have dial-up and did not see the picture until I went back after writing the above..that is an odd spur center..threaded is odd..mostly things are morse taper #1 or 2 or 3..Do you have a friend who understands lathes? If so, before you invest anything in this, get her/his opinion..it may be that it was collecting dust for a reason..


----------



## AlmostHandy (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok, well, the spindle is threaded for 1/2 inch with 13TPI. I confirmed this with a piece of threaded rod that I have. It matches the spur, and glides right into the spindle head. 

So, now can I just find an adapter that will go from my 1/2"X13TPI to something more standard for a lathe chuck? That shouldn't be too hard, eh?


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

Whoanelly..when we lathe folks talk of threaded spindles, we mean threaded on the outside, NOT the inside..the inside of the spindle is a morse taper..all chucks, faceplates etc, are for this system...Your pitch is unheard of to woodturners.You would have to have a machinist make you an adaptor..If you want to fool with this, be my guest..If I am understanding your set-up, you have real problems, and it will take $$$$ just to be able to turn spindles..bowls will be impossible with today's chucks. My only other thought is it is rigged up like a shopsmith. unusual non threaded spindle..you could check with shopsmith and see. Go to a woodworking store and look at todays's lathes..visually compare them..you'll see your problem.. good luck


----------



## AlmostHandy (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah, it's apparently pretty odd to have the spindle threads on the inside. 

So, here's what I'm going to do. I'm going to have a custom adapter made. 

It will start out as being a piece of 1"-8TPI x 1 3/4" long allthread, and I'm going to have a local shop turn one end down to 1/2"-13TPI x 1" long, so I'll essentially have a double end shoulder stud. 

I think it will work pretty good, (time will tell, I suppose). A local aerospace machine shop referred me to a friend of his with a home-shop, so I should be able to get it done for a pretty reasonable price! Keep in mind that I'm in Boeing Country. We have machinists like Hollywood has actors.


Indeed, not having any Morse Tapers is a bit of a setback. There are a lot of cool tools and chucks that fit the MT standard. 

I've decided that I'm not going to worry about that with this lathe. I'll be able to turn between centers, and if my Scroll Chuck Adapter fails, I'll just build donut chucks for hollowing vessels.


----------

